# tire slime?



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

you guys run tire slime or anything like that in your tires?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't. I got 8-ply radials. Know some that do though. Messy when you get a hole that it won't stop and you gota plug it...or worse...patch it.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah its messy. i think its better to just fix the hole when you get one.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

What about Highlifters sealant? Ive got 4 bottles of it just havent put it in yet. Has anybody tried that stuff or heard anything good or bad about it?


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't know about the Highlifter stuff, but the green slime that you can get from walmart is nasty. Tire guys get sorta angry when you have a tire full of it, but don't tell them in advance. I don't blame them. It's nasty, and you have to clean your rim real good when you are changing tires, to get it all off. Me personally, I stay away from it now. I carry a plug kit on the wheeler, and I will be carrying a small portable air compressor to go with.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

The only way I use Slime is if I have a badly bent rim, most commonly from rock rash. 

I'll only use it as a last resort.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

ive used it befor and agree with everyone else its not worth the trouble patch or plug kit lots better


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

badazzbrute said:


> Don't know about the Highlifter stuff, but the green slime that you can get from walmart is nasty. Tire guys get sorta angry when you have a tire full of it, but don't tell them in advance..


 I have been a tire guy before and the Slime stuff SUCKS for the tire guy , you gotta wash all that stuff out ,then clean the inside of the tire ,hope it hasnt turned the inside of the tire to jelly , then Pray your patch will stick to the residue it leaves behind


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

ill have to pick up a plug kit!


----------

